# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  چوب بلوط چه ویژگی ها و کاربرد های دارد؟

## hadisehspltanpoor

*چوب بلوط* همیشه در کشور ما کاربرد فراوانی داشته است. در واقع کاربردهای اصلی آن برای ساخت و ساز یا نجاری بوده است. دلیل آن این است که این نوع چوب بسیار متراکم و مقاوم است . عمدتاً در برابر رطوبت بسیار مقاوم است و خواص مکانیکی بسیار مثبتی دارد. این باعث می شود که چوب مناسبی برای بخش ساخت و ساز باشد.

*ویژگی های اصلی چوب بلوط*چوب بلوط دارای یک سری ویژگی است که آن را منحصر به فرد می کند و دلیل استفاده مداوم از آن را در ساختمان سازی و نجاری توجیه می کند. اصلی ترین آنها به شرح زیر است:


در برابر رطوبت مقاوم است. چوب بلوط ماده ای است که کاملاً در برابر رطوبت مقاومت می کند. این به این دلیل است که سخت و سنگین است و به خوبی در برابر آب مقاومت می کند. این دلیل اصلی استفاده از آن برای مدت طولانی برای ساخت کشتی بود.بلوط تنوع رنگی زیادی دارد . این آن را برای ایجاد عناصر در نجاری عالی می کند. این به شما امکان می دهد سایه های مختلفی را برای بهبود طراحی انتخاب کنید و آن را با سلیقه هر فرد تطبیق دهید. رنگ‌های بلوط می‌توانند از قهوه‌ای روشن و تیره تا رنگ‌های مایل به قرمز و زرد متغیر باشند.بسیار متراکم است . چوب بلوط علاوه بر داشتن سطح رطوبت 12 درصد بسیار متراکم است. چگالی آن در حدود 700 و 770 کیلوگرم بر متر مکعب است . این ویژگی امکان ساخت مبلمان و عناصر در حال ساخت با کیفیت را فراهم می کند.در نجاری، دستکاری آن بسیار آسان است. این چوبی است که به راحتی میخ و پیچ می شود، اگرچه به دلیل سختی آن ممکن است مراحل پیچیده تری از فرآیند وجود داشته باشد.با لاک ها و رنگ ها یک پایان خوب به دست آورید. چوبی است که لاک زدن و رنگ آمیزی بسیار آسانی دارد و برای ماندگاری نیاز به نگهداری خاصی ندارد.بادوام است. به دلیل مقاومت و سختی آن به راحتی خراب نمی شود. به همین دلیل در ساخت مبلمان عالی است زیرا تضمین می کند که مبلمان با کیفیت بوده و به راحتی آسیب نمی بینند.
*انواع چوب بلوط*
چوب بلوط انواع مختلفی دارد که می توان از آنها برای ساخت و ساز یا نجاری استفاده کرد. ما عمدتاً سه مورد را برجسته می کنیم: بلوط اروپایی، بلوط سفید آمریکایی و بلوط قرمز آمریکایی . این سه نوع چوب بلوط عمدتاً با رنگ آنها متمایز می شوند. با این حال، سطح مقاومت و چگالی آن نیز متفاوت است و بیشتر از بلوط اروپایی است.
در گروه مهدسی آژمان ما از چوب بلوط برای پروژه های خود استفاده می کنیم . به این ترتیب المان های چوبی به دوام و کیفیت استثنایی دست می یابند. برای مشاهده تمام عناصر ساخته شده از چوب بلوط می توانید به بخش پروژه های ما مراجعه کنید.

----------

